# The Big Bang Theory - (05/05/11) - The Wildebeest Implementation



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

This episode was kind of a let down after the last few which I thought were great. It wasn't bad but it wasn't really that engaging. Although I did enjoy the secondary story about Raj and the pills. That was some side effect!


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

I loved the part with the 3-way chess. I see they're finally going to get rid of the dumb "can't talk to girls unless he's drinking" thing. Good.

WAAAAAY too much Penny, AFF, and Blond Squeaky. At least I was able to FF through this episode in 10 minutes due to that.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

They weren't playing Jenga right...


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Bob_Newhart said:


> I see they're finally going to get rid of the dumb "can't talk to girls unless he's drinking" thing. Good.


I think you're counting your chickens a little too soon. Those pills are obviously not the solution.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

How long do you think it will be before ThinkGeek has Three Person Chess as a product? 

I'm still waiting on Mystic Warlords of Ka'ah.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

scooterboy said:


> I think you're counting your chickens a little too soon. Those pills are obviously not the solution.


I was hopeful until the clothing started coming off....


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> I think you're counting your chickens a little too soon. Those pills are obviously not the solution.


True that.

But, my interpretation (and hope) is that the writers have decided that Raj has finally become strongly motivated to do something about the problem, and I suspect that they'll have him succeed eventually. They've milked his "selective muteisim" for too long, and they need to move on. I see this as a sign that the writers have seen that.

While I still really like how the character of AFF is developing, this time out the interaction of the three girls was just too awkward and weird. The plot point of Bernadette being a "mole" to prop up Penny and get dirt on Pria was just too over-the-top and bizarre. I didn't find it particularly funny.

This is the first time I remember any character referring to Bernadette's "ample bosom" (when AFF suggested she hide a recording device in it). I was wondering if it was ever going to be mentioned, that Melissa Rauch is conspicuously well stacked! :up:


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

billypritchard said:


> They weren't playing Jenga right...


Wait, chess was basically reinvented entirely from scratch and you think they weren't playing Jenga right?


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

ct1 said:


> Wait, chess was basically reinvented entirely from scratch and you think they weren't playing Jenga right?


But they weren't trying to reinvent Jenga, just play it. If there can be whole conversations about how the self-destruct sequence was perfect last episode, I think it's valid to point out that Leonard didn't make a full row when he pulled and placed on his move. Just saying.


----------



## blogan (Sep 16, 2004)

ct1 said:


> Wait, chess was basically reinvented entirely from scratch and you think they weren't playing Jenga right?


But they said they were reinventing chess. If they said, "Hey! We've reinvented Jenga!" then it would be fine. But no, they had to start stacking pieces on the top before completing the previous layer.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

lol


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

I also wondered why they were playing Jenga wrong. Remember, Sheldon re-invented Chess. Leonard would enjoy that. Pria likely would not approve.


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

What were they doing wrong in Jenga?


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Leonard pulled a piece out of the stack, but when he went to put it on top, instead of completing a row of three, he put it cross-ways across a row that only had two in it. You are supposed to complete each row as you build upwards, which then gives rows to play from as it gets higher.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

I am more amused that Leonard beat Sheldon at his own game.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I like Penny and Amy, and feel like they do add to the show. But I'm really not feeling Squeaky Fromme. That character either needs some development or a fast-moving bus coming her way, IMO.

The whole 'Leonard still loves Penny and Penny still loves Leonard' thing speaks for itself so I don't need to say a thing there - sooner or later, Pria will be gone. Or maybe, after Squeaky gets hit by a bus, they can match her up with Howard. That would be funny-creepy-funny....yeah, creepy.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Fish Man said:


> While I still really like how the character of AFF is developing, this time out the interaction of the three girls was just too awkward and weird. The plot point of Bernadette being a "mole" to prop up Penny and get dirt on Pria was just too over-the-top and bizarre. I didn't find it particularly funny.


I think the problem is the girls work well as a group together, but when they're split up into the Howard/Bernadette/Leonard/Priya group, there aren't any funny characters there and it's just a bore. I applaud them for trying to mix things up, but this experiment was a failure.


Shaunnick said:


> I am more amused that Leonard beat Sheldon at his own game.


Sheldon should have used the jet pack.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Fish Man said:


> This is the first time I remember any character referring to Bernadette's "ample bosom" (when AFF suggested she hide a recording device in it). I was wondering if it was ever going to be mentioned, that Melissa Rauch is conspicuously well stacked! :up:


I was wondering that too!


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

Robin said:


> I was wondering that too!


I was wondering if she was pregnant.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

A bit of a lackluster episode but the vanity card was great,


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

vman41 said:


> I was wondering if she was pregnant.


Why? She's always had serious boobs, they just keep 'em covered up.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Third time is the charm. I watched this episode late thursday night and slept thru most of it. Watched it again friday night and again but was distracted with household chores and then watched it again this morning with no distractions.

I really enjoyed it and loved some of the interplay. I laughed out loud a couple times and made mental notes of some lines that were especially funny (and have now forgotten them). AFF is a riot whether she is with Penny or with Bernadette. Pria is a pill no matter what. I liked that at the end the guys were playing the three man chess game.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Sirius Black said:


> How long do you think it will be before ThinkGeek has Three Person Chess as a product?


There already are a number of such products, though I doubt any of them have popes and transporter pads! I almost bought one about 35 years ago, but didn't because I couldn't find two other people who'd want to play.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Robin said:


> Why? She's always had serious boobs, they just keep 'em covered up.


They're real and they are spectacular. ;-)


----------



## Steve_Martin (Jul 18, 2004)

ScubaCat said:


> This episode was kind of a let down after the last few which I thought were great. It wasn't bad but it wasn't really that engaging. Although I did enjoy the secondary story about Raj and the pills. That was some side effect!


Yeah, I agree. I'm having a hard time buying into the rapid transformation AFF seems to be undergoing.



IJustLikeTivo said:


> They're real and they are spectacular. ;-)


Nice quote.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

vman41 said:


> I was wondering if she was pregnant.


Me too. She looked like she was trying to hide a belly. I wasn't looking at the boobs.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Robin said:


> Why? She's always had serious boobs, they just keep 'em covered up.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I think they should *not* get Leonard and Penny back together. Maybe during the last episode of the final season, but not anytime before that. 

I also think Pria will be around for a while.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Turtleboy,

Where's that from? I want to watch it.

TIA


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

verdugan said:


> Turtleboy,
> 
> Where's that from? I want to watch it.
> 
> TIA


True blood I think. Didn't watch but now I think I should....


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I have no idea!!! I just found it online, but didn't track down where it came from.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Yes, it's True Blood. A word of warning if you're planning on watching it to see "more" of Melissa Rauch, I think that's about as far as she goes on the show.


Now, that isn't to say there isn't a lot of other nudity on the show, just not her.


----------



## Rickvz (Sep 5, 2000)

verdugan said:


> Turtleboy,
> 
> Where's that from? I want to watch it.
> 
> TIA


It is from True Blood. Last season, I believe.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Raj should have said, I've got loosers as there would be two of them. Not I've got winners as there would only be one and it is a 3 player game. For some reason that bugged me. Thought they were smarter than that.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

jeepair said:


> Raj should have said, I've got loosers as there would be two of them. Not I've got winners as there would only be one and it is a 3 player game. For some reason that bugged me. Thought they were smarter than that.


We don't know that the game ended there. Maybe they continue with 2 people until one of them beats the other.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

Now, if the game continues until there is only one victor, what would happen to the pieces of the first loser.

There are three choices really. 1 - they are removed from the board; 2 - They remain on the board abandoned; or 3 - the player that defeated the first player takes control of his pieces. 

And if the third option is selected ( and that is the way I see Sheldon doing it, given he expects he would always be the winner ) would he only have one turn, or one turn for each 'army' he now controls?

Yea, I'm probably thinking about this too much.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

jeepair said:


> Raj should have said, I've got loosers as there would be two of them. Not I've got winners as there would only be one and it is a 3 player game. For some reason that bugged me. Thought they were smarter than that.


When I started reading your post, my mind went right to him with the pills working TOO well. I really didn't get what you were saying. When I got to the second line (taking about winners), I realized that you were talking about _losers_, not _loosers_.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Vendikarr said:


> Yea, I'm probably thinking about this too much.


ya think?


----------

